# The Block At Big Bear



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

I have to gice this place five stars. It was very affordable ($40 a night) and with that I got a huge room with 2 double beds. The room was also 'host' to a bunch of card board boxes there were storing kitched items i, but I guess that adds to the charm


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the review MHJ! Sounds like a good reliable place to stay at. Here the site i found of it on google: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...tel_at_Big_Bear-Big_Bear_Lake_California.html . But is there actually snowboarding in california? Isnt it too hot


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

Five stars does not only apply to first class hotels but also to affordable hotels that serve their clients excellently!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

Gee whiz. Thanks. I am just dying to take advantage of that wildly fabulous offer. Groans


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

MHJ said:


> Gee whiz. Thanks. I am just dying to take advantage of that wildly fabulous offer. Groans


 seriously!!
you have changed my life!!!


who is this idiot?
hey!
:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats one of them stupid idiots that just post everywhere and advertise. I hate those people, they should seriously get their computer thrown out hte window!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

JTingly said:


> Thats one of them stupid idiots that just post everywhere and advertise. I hate those people, they should seriously get their computer thrown out hte window!



hahhahaa
you totally rock JTingly..
is there anyway you can delete and ban them?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

It just boggles my mind there are people out there who respond to those silly ads


----------

